

Predictive analytics: what if you could access tomorrow’s stocks and shares today? - rossiben
http://www.information-age.com/technology/information-management/123458736/predictive-analytics-what-if-you-could-access-tomorrows-stocks-and-shares-today

======
adam419
Then you would implicitly alter the future by acting on it.

